# link html to mysql



## binsky3333 (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright so i just got done setting up a WOW private server and now i am going to make a website. I want a page that you can register on. So the people enter their data and hit submit then it transfers it to my database and creates their account. How do i do this? Also do i need to change the ip of my mysql different than localhost.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2008)

You first type the Code for the first part of the url. Then after you type that code, have the Sig code in between it. then finish off with the end of the url code...

If that doesn't help you... Under the "currently active Users Viewing...." there is a box that has all the coding.. Click on the IMG one and it will show you how the coding on this site works


----------



## Disparia (Jul 4, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> Alright so i just got done setting up a WOW private server and now i am going to make a website. I want a page that you can register on. So the people enter their data and hit submit then it transfers it to my database and creates their account. How do i do this? Also do i need to change the ip of my mysql different than localhost.



You web host may have it accessible by localhost, otherwise the address (as well as the username/password) should be listed in your control panel.

How are you coding-wise? Need something start to finish or do you just need help with the database part of it?


----------



## binsky3333 (Jul 4, 2008)

i need start to finish i know intermediate html.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 4, 2008)

What do you mean start to finish? url= then sig= then /sig then /url


----------



## IggSter (Jul 4, 2008)

Your best bet is to install a CMS like Joomla or equiv.

These packages support user signups/email/forums etc etc etc

Check out http://www.opensourcecms.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=388&Itemid=184 for a list of reviews/features etc.

Most of these use php and mysql so should be perfect on most web hosts. (and they are all free)

Ninja edit: Ive just checked and Joomla has some nice WoW specific features....

http://demotemplates.joomlashack.com/worldofwarcraft-theme/content/view/12/29/

http://extensions.joomla.org/component/option,com_mtree/task,viewlink/link_id,3135/Itemid,35/

Ninja edit 2:

A WoW private server with Joomla frontend....

http://wow-legends.org/


----------



## panchoman (Jul 4, 2008)

you're best off using a cms, if you cant write php, which is what is commonly used with mysql databases, and its php that can write all kinds of commands over to the mysql server, whereas you cant do much in html.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 4, 2008)

HTML itself can't do anything. Other languages output it though.Personally I found PHP a very easy solution as I could do that in notepad.


----------



## panchoman (Jul 4, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> HTML itself can't do anything. Other languages output it though.Personally I found PHP a very easy solution as I could do that in notepad.



yup, php is great, and usually the most common language implemented with html and mysql


----------



## smartali89 (Jul 6, 2008)

do googling ,, you will find many examples in many languages (PHP, ASP....)

what programming languages does your server supports?


----------

